
Economists are turning to culture to explain wealth and poverty - gauravsc
https://www.economist.com/schools-brief/2020/09/05/economists-are-turning-to-culture-to-explain-wealth-and-poverty
======
sushshshsh
How can the answer possibly be culture if there are rich whites and poor
whites, rich blacks and poor blacks, rich asians and poor asians?

